# What grade of Black Beauty do you guys buy?



## speakerguy (May 19, 2004)

I am going to pick up some Black Beauty blasting media, but I see there are three size grades on the company's website. What is everyone using? Thanks!


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

I have no idea about black beauty and it's grade sizes. I use the 3M color quartz for the substrate. It comes in T and S grade - not sure if it's the same for your stuff? To the point however, I use both of them, the S and T grade. The T grade is bigger/granier and the S-grade is smaller/finer/ They both sink back to the ground quickly when picked up by fish or stirred .

HTH


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Just an FYI, per our Library on types of sand http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/sand.php...


> *Black Beauty* is another affordable sand used for sand-blasting and is sold at home supply/hardware outlets. Itâ€™s not really sand but powdered iron slag. It can be quite sharp so itâ€™s not recommended for fish that sift a lot of sand such as Tanganyikan sandsifters. Furthermore, these very fine particles contain iron, which means they are not inert.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If I remember correctly from the Black Beauty site, it is coal slag not iron slag. On the site it is also mentioned that it is suitable for aquarium use.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i use a medium in my tank with a 18 inch pleco he has no problems with it it is not iron slag it is coal slag if u clean it thoro most of the sharp peices will come out


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

*** researched black beauty allot because I was planning on getting some myself, but found that since it IS coal slag, not every bag is safe for aquarium use, although they will always tell you it is, some coal slag can have high levels of sulfur in it... can turn very deadly for fish, very fast...


----------



## ArmeyGal (Mar 24, 2004)

Do they make black play sand? I have used play sand before and it doesn't seem to hurt the fish. I have dolphins and really have my heart set on black for the color. :fish:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

There's 3M Color Quartz, which comes in black. Search the forum a bit. Tons of discussion on this.

I have a not too coarse black aquarium gravel in one of our 75g's. I like it when the tank is freshly cleaned... before the driftwood leaches another load of tannins into things. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, the 3M colorquartz seems to be a pretty good bet for a black gravel, doesnt leach, doesnt lose its color, and runs about $40 for a 50 pound bag, shipped I think... If anybody knows of a cheaper source, please let me know!


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

3M does leech some color into the water. I've been using T-Grade for over a year.Weekly 30% water changes and there's still some "black" in the water.
Every 2 weeks I suck all the 3M out and rinse it again.

When I first got it,I rinsed it very well,and it took a couple of hours to do a 50 pound bag.
I put a cup of it in a 1L container,added hot water,and shook it for a minute.Rinse and repeat 5 or 6 times per cup.

Never again.I'll buy Tahitian moon sand if I need more black substrate.

It does look nice though.
You can see it in the first link in my signature.


----------

